# Simple ways to cook fish



## legend_018 (Jul 14, 2016)

I got a lb of some cod fillets and not a lot of experiencing cooking fish. What are some of your tnt ways of cooking the fish? Just looking for simple nothing fancy. How and How Long and all the basics that a fish cooking newbie would want to hear. 
I have cooked it before, but it's been a while and it's not something I do a lot although I should.


----------



## GotGarlic (Jul 14, 2016)

Hi, legend. Long time no see! Hope all is well with you. 

The easiest method I know is pan-frying. Put about a half cup of flour in a shallow bowl. Mix in a teaspoon of dried thyme and a half teaspoon each of salt and pepper. In a sauté or frying pan, heat 1 tbsp butter and 1 tbsp olive oil over medium high heat. Dredge the fish in the flour mixture, shake off excess, and put the fillets in the pan. Cook for three minutes on each side. Serve with lemon wedges.


----------



## Rocklobster (Jul 14, 2016)

Baking: put fish in small baking dish, add whatever ingredients you think you may like. A bit of salt and pepper....bake for around 20-25 minutes until done. Just separate the thickest part of the fish fillet with a fork and have a look inside. If it is pure white all the way through, the fish is done. If it is still a bit opaque, then pop it back in for a few more minutes. 

One of the easiest and best topping for white fish like this is a bruscetta type mixture. Just put it on top of the fish, cover with foil if you want and bake at 325 or 350.


----------



## di reston (Jul 14, 2016)

Hi legend! This is a very simple Mediterranean recipe that I use a lot:

4 pieces of  fresh cod, each weighing the same
1 red bell pepper roasted in the oven on a high heat.
1 large fresh tomato
4 - 5 black olives in Olive oil fresh chopped garlic to taste
A small handful of chopped parsley
1 cup fresh vegetable stock or fish stock if you have it, or a fish stock cube
A little dry white wine
Sweet basil to taste
1 oven dish
1 frying pan
Put the pepper into the hot oven and let it roast so that it wilts and browns lightly.
Once the Bell pepper is roasted, open it up, remove the seeds and cut into narrow strips. Cut the tomato into small cubes, having removed the seeds first, and put them into the oven dish along with the peppers. In a separate pan, brown the fish a little and add to the oven dish. Then brown the garlic a little in the same pan and add the white wine. Let it bubble a bit, then put into the oven dish along with the other ingredients. Add the fish stock - very little, maybe just 75cl (1 glass) at the very most. Put into the oven to bake and when it is done - after about 15 - 20 mins. Sprinkle the herbs over before serving.

Serve with good crisp fresh bread and a glass of dry white wine.

di reston

Enough is never as good as a feast  Oscar Wilde

People of ze wurl, relax!    Tom Robbins, Fierce Invalids Home from Hot Climates


----------



## Aunt Bea (Jul 14, 2016)

Another vote for baking!

Put the fillets in a baking dish, S&P, drizzle with melted butter, top with cracker crumbs and bake at 400-425 for approx, 15 minutes.  You can also add a little white wine if you like.

Rock's bruschetta style fish  is served at our local churches during Lent.  Place the fillets on a baking dish, S&P, drizzle of olive oil, diced fresh or canned tomatoes, chopped onion, minced garlic, capers or chopped stuffed green olives_*,*_ minced green pepper, oregano, etc..., bake until the fish flakes easily.  Approx. 15 minutes at 400-425. Serve with a side of plain pasta and plenty of fresh Italian bread to sop up the sauce!


----------



## Andy M. (Jul 14, 2016)

I cook haddock in the oven for SO.  Filet in a baking dish.  Top with bread crumbs and butter. Bake @400ºF until done.

While that's happening, I pan fry a salmon filet for myself.  Oil in the skillet then the fish.  Cook for a bit then flip the fish and finish cooking.


----------



## tenspeed (Jul 14, 2016)

The Canadian method is a good rule of thumb - 10 minutes per inch of thickness at 450 F.  A Canadian government agency studied fish cooking in an effort to increase sales of Canadian caught fish.  They came to the conclusion that this works with any fish.

If you're cooking at a lower temperature you will need to increase cooking time.  You can find a ton of articles from Mr. Google, but here's one:

The 10-Minute Rule for Cooking Fish | Orca Bay Seafoods


----------



## Addie (Jul 14, 2016)

I usually do the flour, egg, and bread crumbs. Then fry. Make sure you don't overcook. The fish will be very dry.

To protect it from dryness, the above method, or I will sometimes us a can of Italian tomatoes, season them with Italian seasoning and pour over the fish. Bake until done. Approximately 15-20 minutes. Simple and quick. 

Or you can bake it in a pasta sauce. Your homemade or jarred. Serve pasta as a side. Use the extra sauce for pasta. 

Some folks serve cheese with the pasta. But I grew up from the old school, and learned from Italians from Italy. The rule was you do not serve cheese with any seafood. You can make your own choice.


----------



## Steve Kroll (Jul 14, 2016)

One of my favorite techniques for cod (and other flaky white fish) is "en papillote," which is nothing more than fish wrapped in little individual foil or parchment packages that you bake in the oven.

Couldn't be easier. Preheat the oven to 400F. For each package, start with about 10-12 inches of aluminum foil or parchment paper. Place a 4-6 oz piece of fish so it's sitting toward one end of the foil piece, lightly salt and pepper it, and put a pat of butter on top, or drizzle a teaspoon of olive oil over it. Fold the foil over the top and seal the edges. If you're using parchment, you can crimp the edges or just staple it shut. Put the packages on a baking sheet and bake for 15 minutes.

If you want to get more creative, you can add a splash of white wine, a few sprigs of fresh herbs (chervil, dill, thyme), or a squeeze of lemon.


----------



## RPCookin (Jul 14, 2016)

Aunt Bea said:


> Another vote for baking!
> 
> Put the fillets in a baking dish, S&P, drizzle with melted butter, top with cracker crumbs and bake at 400-425 for approx, 15 minutes.  You can also add a little white wine if you like.
> 
> Rock's bruschetta style fish  is served at our local churches during Lent.  Place the fillets on a baking dish, S&P, drizzle of olive oil, diced fresh or canned tomatoes, chopped onion, minced garlic, capers or chopped stuffed green olives_*,*_ minced green pepper, oregano, etc..., bake until the fish flakes easily.  Approx. 15 minutes at 400-425. Serve with a side of plain pasta and plenty of fresh Italian bread to sop up the sauce!



^^ This is the easiest way to cook any relatively thick fillets, ¾ inch and more (I usually only pan fry fish that is less than ¾ inch thick).  I use a covered baking dish sprayed with Pam or similar cooking spray.  I will melt some butter, squeeze a bit of lemon into the butter and brush it on the fish, then season the fish with salt and pepper, or with any other seasonings that you like.  Cover and bake for about 15 minutes at 400° F. (a little longer if the fillets are really thick, but this is good for up to about 1¼ inches).  You can test by just checking one fillet with a fork to see if it flakes in the center.

By using this basic method, I've cooked everything from cod and snapper (I did some nice red snapper fillets last week) to mahi mahi and wahoo.  For foolproof fish, I find it's the easiest.


----------



## jennyema (Jul 14, 2016)

I usually bake mine straight away in a baking dish, usually without crumbs but with a bit of butter and maybe on a bed of sliced leeks or something.

Or in parchment.  

IMO mild white fish benefits from aggressive seasoning.  Same with salmon.


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef (Jul 14, 2016)

Here's a simple, yet elegant dish, courtesy of the chef from Scoma's in San Francisco:

*SNAPPER ROMANO*​
Ingredients:

Fish
·	4 Pacific rock cod, or other firm fleshed fish fillets
·	1 cup all-purpose flour
·	2 Tbs olive oil
·	salt and pepper to taste

	Sauce
·	1 tsp  garlic, finely chopped
·	½ tsp  lemon juice
·	2 Tbs butter, cubed and slightly chilled
·	2 Tbs Mushroom, sliced
·	2 Tbs yellow onion, sliced
·	1 scallion, white part only, sliced
·	¼ tsp oregano
·	2 cups marinara sauce
·	1 cup bay shrimp
·	salt and pepper to taste
Instructions:

In a sauté pan or skillet, heat olive oil over medium-high heat until shimmering. Dry fish fillets with paper towels, season with salt and pepper, dredge in flour, and sauté until cooked through, 3 to 4 minutes per side. Remove fish and keep warm.

Reduce heat to medium, add garlic to the sauté pan and cook, stirring constantly, until it just starts to get golden brown, about 30 seconds. Remove from heat, add lemon juice and butter and swirl the pan until butter just melts. Add mushroom, onion, scallion, and oregano and sauté until soft. Add the marinara and shrimp and bring to a boil. Remove from heat and season with salt and pepper to taste. Pour sauce over fish fillets.


----------



## Roll_Bones (Jul 14, 2016)

Drain fillets well on paper towels if previously frozen. They will contain quite a bit of liquid.

In a small bowl add about a 1/2 cup ketchup, one or two garlic cloves (use a garlic press) a pinch of pepper flakes or a few drops of hot sauce and 1/2 squeezed lime juice.  Salt and pepper.

Butter low sided broiler safe pan.
Stir ketchup mixture up very well and put on top of fish.
Put dots of butter on top of ketchup covering and push the butter pats down into the ketchup.  So the butter will pool instead of running off the sides.
Broil ketchup side up until ketchup is marked and fish is done.
Do not turn fish. Broil ketchup side up until done and slightly charred.

Serve with anything you like.


----------



## legend_018 (Jul 14, 2016)

wow thanks, lots of tips to soak in and try!!!


----------



## GotGarlic (Jul 14, 2016)

I recently made roasted fish coated with Dijon mustard and thyme. It was delicious. Personally, though, I don't like to turn the oven up to 400 in the summer, which is why I suggested pan-frying. YMMV, of course.


----------



## RPCookin (Jul 14, 2016)

jennyema said:


> I usually bake mine straight away in a baking dish, usually without crumbs but with a bit of butter and maybe on a bed of sliced leeks or something.
> 
> Or in parchment.
> 
> IMO mild white fish benefits from aggressive seasoning.  Same with salmon.



I'm just the opposite.  Unless the dish demands it, I prefer a mild flavored fish to be lightly seasoned, salt and pepper and/or a light seasoning blend like Savory's Barrier Reef Seasoning..  Heavy flavors just mask the fish, which in my opinion should be the star of the dish.  I can change that somewhat depending on the flavor profile of the overall meal.


----------



## Dawgluver (Jul 14, 2016)

I fry my walleye fillets (when I can get them) in butter in a pan on the stovetop.  Or campfire.


----------



## jennyema (Jul 14, 2016)

RPCookin said:


> I'm just the opposite.  Unless the dish demands it, I prefer a mild flavored fish to be lightly seasoned, salt and pepper and/or a light seasoning blend like Savory's Barrier Reef Seasoning..  Heavy flavors just mask the fish, which in my opinion should be the star of the dish.  I can change that somewhat depending on the flavor profile of the overall meal.




By seasoning I mean salt, although the cod and haddock I usually eat can be pretty bland and boring flavor wise 

But for salmon I like using rubs or marinades.


----------



## CharlieD (Jul 14, 2016)

I love cod, it's very versatile fish and is good any way you make it. I love a simple approach Red Lobster takes in preparation of it's baked cod. Baked in a little bit of butter it is yumy.


----------



## CraigC (Jul 15, 2016)

I've never tried this but I'd bet you could steam fish in a bamboo steamer. Line the basket(s) with bok choy and throw in some dim sum that would go with the fish. Anyone ever done this?


----------



## Aunt Bea (Jul 15, 2016)

You could also poach the fish fillets on a bed of seasoned vegetables using a covered frying pan.  This time of year thin sliced zucchini with some garlic and hot pepper flakes would be easy and inexpensive.  You could also use baby spinach, green and red bell peppers, even sweet corn off the cob with a splash of heavy cream added just before serving.


----------



## Addie (Jul 15, 2016)

Steve Kroll said:


> One of my favorite techniques for cod (and other flaky white fish) is "en papillote," which is nothing more than fish wrapped in little individual foil or parchment packages that you bake in the oven.
> 
> Couldn't be easier. Preheat the oven to 400F. For each package, start with about 10-12 inches of aluminum foil or parchment paper. Place a 4-6 oz piece of fish so it's sitting toward one end of the foil piece, lightly salt and pepper it, and put a pat of butter on top, or drizzle a teaspoon of olive oil over it. Fold the foil over the top and seal the edges. If you're using parchment, you can crimp the edges or just staple it shut. Put the packages on a baking sheet and bake for 15 minutes.
> 
> If you want to get more creative, you can add a splash of white wine, a few sprigs of fresh herbs (chervil, dill, thyme), or a squeeze of lemon.



Oh yum! It has been eons since I did fish that way. Time to revive it.


----------



## outRIAAge (Jul 15, 2016)

A piece of cod is a glorious thing. My favourite is Cod Pie, which I'll put up the recipe for, but you want something simple, and the recommendations here are excellent. En papillote is foolproof, and baking only slightly trickier. The famous Black Dog on Martha's Vineyard does/did excellent cod baked in rolled oatmeal, which needs just a little flour for adhesion.

But you don't even need heat to cook it. Slice it thin, toss with red onion slices and juice from two limes. Leave for 20 minutes, then drain. You'll notice that the cod turns opaque and looks cooked, because it is. Serve on tortillas with fresh cilantro, and call it ceviche.


----------

